# [The Gimp] Profondità colore

## koma

Come faccio a cambiare la profondità di colore di un'immagine (lilo permette la massima profondità a 16  bit a 1280*1024) da 32 a 16 o a 8 etc etc  :Mr. Green: 

So già che mi risponderete in un nonnulla ma io con gimp  faccio proprio  fatica a trovare le cose.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

UP

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti rimando a un post scritto da bsolar

----------

## koma

l'UP era uno solo se vedi gli orari di pubblicazione noterai che sono stati ripetuti per sbaglio... purtroppo con fastweb ho dei SERI problemi a leggere il forum e non riesco ad apoggiarmi a sock decenti.... e non so mai quando mandando il VAI per pubblicare questo lo prenda perchè rimane la stessa pagina FISSA  :Smile:  Cmq grazie dell'avertimento ma faccio il possibile

 PS cerri quando leggi questo post perfavore cancella un po' di UP lo farei da solo ma fedelilallalinea mi ha fregato sul tempo sempre per problemi di fastweb sulla linea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> l'UP era uno solo se vedi gli orari di pubblicazione noterai che sono stati ripetuti per sbaglio... purtroppo con fastweb ho dei SERI problemi a leggere il forum e non riesco ad apoggiarmi a sock decenti.... e non so mai quando mandando il VAI per pubblicare questo lo prenda perchè rimane la stessa pagina FISSA  Cmq grazie dell'avertimento ma faccio il possibile
> 
>  PS cerri quando leggi questo post perfavore cancella un po' di UP lo farei da solo ma fedelilallalinea mi ha fregato sul tempo sempre per problemi di fastweb sulla linea

 

Scusa koma non avevo letto l'ora.

----------

## cerri

CMQ e' sempre brutto un UP, specialmente fatto dopo 2 ore di domenica...

Sei sicuro che X sia settato per gestire profondita' > 16bit?

----------

## Peach

da quello che ho trovato in giro ho notato che gimp nn riescie a gestire manualmente la profondità colore se più di 8bit. Infatti la prende automaticamente da X... probabilmente sotto le preferenze hai qualcosa, nn si sa mai prova a vedere...

cmq se trovo qualche info diversa a riguardo ti faccio sapere...

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Peach wrote:*   

> da quello che ho trovato in giro ho notato che gimp nn riescie a gestire manualmente la profondità colore se più di 8bit. 

 

Sto cercando pure io e pare proprio così...  :Shocked: 

Facce sape'^_^;

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ e' sempre brutto un UP, specialmente fatto dopo 2 ore di domenica...
> 
> Sei sicuro che X sia settato per gestire profondita' > 16bit?

 

x gestisce a + di 16 bit cerri... il problema è il bootsplash se lo setto >16 bit nn prova nemmeno a settare l'immagine.

Quindi devo convertire le immagini a 16 o  bit solo che la cosa non mi riesce con gimp.. un altro programa di grafica che permetta quest lo conoscete?.

Mi piacerebbe avere photoshop con ps sono abb bravo (avevo na meza idea di fare qlc sfondo per fare concorrebnnza a the peach

----------

## JacoMozzi

Sicuramente qche prog. che fa parte di imagemagick...

Prova a guardare la man page di convert.   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## koma

```
 #convert -colors 65536 /home/koma/NuoveImmagini/donnarend.jpg /home/koma/donna.jpg

# cp  /home/koma/donna.jpg  /etc/bootsplash/personal/images/donnarend.jpg 

```

Appena rebooto provo  :Smile:  Sperem!

----------

## JacoMozzi

Di niente Koma   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Spero funzi, visto che dovrò farlo anch'io...

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## codadilupo

ehi, a proposito di bootspalsh, bootlogo, moonboot, etc... 

ricordo che tempo fa cercai di cambiare il logo che compare durante le inizializzazioni del gdm manager, ma, dopo aver apportato pochissime modifiche all'immagine originale (qualche *striscata* di luce* e qualche fiocco di neve) al boot mi son ritrovato senza le iconcvine di inizializzazione.... potrebbe essere stato un problema di profondità di colore ?

Io mi sono limitato a fare *salva con nome* e scegliere il png come formato.

Coda

----------

## Peach

si... quasi certo

----------

